# DNS lookups do not work with postfix in jail



## jahlives (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello

I'm currently having difficulties with postfix running on FreeBSD 9 in a jail. I set up the jail and postfix and everything should be running fine. But my problem is that DNS lookups do not work in postfix-restrictions.

When I send a mail to the server for relaying it to the outside world I always get lines like the following in /var/log/maillog:

```
Jul  2 11:17:08 andenes postfix/smtpd[1982]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[192.168.199.11]:
450 4.1.2 <MYACCOUNT@gmail.com>: Recipient address rejected: 
Domain not found; from=<MYSENDER@brain-force.ch> to=<MYACCOUNT@gmail.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<narvik.local>
```
and mail is rejected.

But if I perform the *nslookup* directly from command line then I get a positive answer

```
andenes# dig gmail.com +short
173.194.35.22
173.194.35.21
```
My DNS server (BIND) is running in a seperate jail on the same FreeBSD machine.
I put the DNS server in /etc/resolv.conf of the jail and it looks as follows

```
search local
nameserver 192.168.200.201
nameserver 8.8.8.8
```
.201 is the named machine.

Any ideas what could be "broken"?

thanks a lot

tobi


----------



## jahlives (Jul 2, 2012)

*SOLVED: Own stupidity ;-)*

Sorry this was not working by design ;-)

I have postfix chrooted and did not copy /etc/resolv.conf to /var/spool/postfix/etc/. After I copied all the necessary files and [cmd=]/etc/rc.d/postfix restart[/cmd] everything works fine now.

Cheers

tobi


----------

